# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Kiel und Umgebung

## DonLimpio

Moin zusammen,

wegen dem Beruf wird Kiel ab dem 1.10. mein neues Zuhause sein. Deshalb suche ich entspannte Leute denen ich mich anschlieen kann. Leider hab ich noch keinen eigenen PKW, kommt warscheinlich aber nchstes Frhjahr...
Ich bin mnnlich, 30Jahre alt, unkompliziert und steh eigentlich auf alles was mit Surfen zu tun hat. Also Windsurfen gerne Welle, Kitesurfen anfngermig bei weniger Wind, SUP auch mit Welle sowie Wellenreiten auf vernnftigem Level. Bin natrlich auch nem Bierchen inner Kneipe nicht abgeneigt.

Also wre cool von euch zu hren, meldet euch einfach...

Gre

----------


## noworkteamsurfer

moin moin!

Sehr gute Entscheidung in die Windsurfhauptstadt zu kommen ^^. Schau doch mal bei www.windsurfing-kiel.de - dort findest Du ne Menge entspannte Kieler Windsurfer ;-) 

Wnsch Dir viel Spass hier oben und viel Wind 

Gruss,Lars

----------


## DonLimpio

Hi Lars,

danke fr den Hinweis. Ich werde mich dann da mal umschauen..

gre

----------


## omann

Moin Don,

Willkommen in Kiel! ich wohne nhe Dreiecksplatz (Kneipengegend!) und fahre bei Wind an die gngigen Umlandspots zum Windsurfen (Welle) oder Kiten. Letzetes auch meist nur mit groem Schirm. Einen Wellenreiter hab ich zwar aber....

Auch fr fr Wochenendtrips nach DK macht es Sinn nicht allein zu fahren ;-) Hab es dieses Jahr zweimal sausen lassen, weil keiner der Kollegen Zeit hatte. 

Sptestens wenn Wind ist, einfach melden. Z.Zt. gehts wegen der kurzen Tage ja leider fast nur noch am WE. 

Cheerio!

----------


## Fjord-Devil

Aloha Don,
vielleicht auch mal hier schauen:

wcwr.de

Mahalo

----------


## tobsen

jo... welcome... Hab meist auch nen Platz frei... 
Best Regards

----------


## DonLimpio

Moin Zusammen, 

dann mal auf ein neues! Schn das sich doch noch ein paar zu Wort gemeldet haben  :Smile: 
Also denke mal fr mich startet die saison irgendwann mitte April. Insofern Wind und Wasser dann ber 10 grad haben  :Wink: 

Habe mittlerweile auch ne Karre. Also da kann man sich ja dann mal verabreden. Gerade wenns mal wohin geht was nicht um die Ecke ist..

gre

----------

